# Assoss SkinFoil line?



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

I am looking at a nice base layer with my Christmas present to myself. Anyone have any feedback on the skinfoil line? Specifically, early winter and winter.

I am looking to replace my Under Armor cold gear compression tops. In the lower 50s, I'll wear just that under a summer jersey. I'll be cold and somehow start sweating at the same time. Then it is all over, as the UA don't move the sweat off my body. 

For Colder temps (lower 40's and below), I'll add a Gore Windstopper Soft Shell.

Any details on your experience would be greatly appreciated.

cmn


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I have the early winter and winter, but not the latest EVO7 generation. They're great. I have both an S7 and EVO7 summer short sleeve, and the EVO7 transports perspiration better than the S7, and I guess that is transferable to the heavier ones.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. Do you ever use the early winter or Winter with just a summer jersey on top? If so what temp range do they work in.

What do you normally layer on top? I am trying to figure out which I'll get more use out of. I don't really ride once it is below freezing. Maybe that will change once I get good winter gloves though.

cmn


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That's so individual. At freezing I use the winter skinfoil and Bonka jacket.
I've used the Early winter skinfoil under an Intermediate jacket in warmer temps (I do recommend a jacket, maybe the Habu is the smarter choice).

For the legs I love the Tiburushorts with leg warmers down to 5C, below that I use the Bonka tights. I do not have Habutights.
For gloves I'm ok with the Earlywintergloves and Tiburugloves, since they can be used both separately and combined.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

cnardone said:


> I am looking at a nice base layer with my Christmas present to myself. Anyone have any feedback on the skinfoil line? Specifically, early winter and winter.
> 
> I am looking to replace my Under Armor cold gear compression tops. In the lower 50s, I'll wear just that under a summer jersey. I'll be cold and *somehow start sweating at the same time. Then it is all over*, as the UA don't move the sweat off my body.
> 
> ...


I got nothing in direct response to your question but when it comes to keeping your skin dry I've found nothing is as good as wearing a mesh/fish net layer on skin. 
Here is an example of the design type I'm talking about (and the brand I use).
LP3 Long Sleeve Cycling Base Layer in White Made in Italy by Outwet | eBay

And for layers above that, nothing compares to wool in my experience.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

cnardone said:


> I am looking to replace my Under Armor cold gear compression tops. In the lower 50s, I'll wear just that under a summer jersey. I'll be cold and somehow start sweating at the same time. Then it is all over, as the UA don't move the sweat off my body.


Aren't they made out of about the same thing as the UACG ones?

The way I see cold, there's two options. 

First option is to not sweat or sweat very little. The very little needs to be moved away and dried immediately. With this option you wear just enough clothing to be comfortable after you warm up for a bit. If you were to stop and take a break then get going, you would be chilly again for a while until you warm up. This option is okay for easy group rides or rides with those less fit than yourself. This option is not good for any hard efforts or climbing, that's option two. Sweating is to be avoided at all costs in this option.

Second option is to prepare for sweat and cold. With this option you wear enough to be warm right from the start and to be hot when you're moving. We're talking wearing a baselayer, mid layer and jacket. Once you get moving you'll unzip as much as you need to, often right down to the base layer. In this option you will start sweating quickly and you will sweat most of the ride. Sweat evaporation is going to help a lot in your fabrics but it's not necessary. In this option your UACG baselayer will work fine along with other layers. In this option you never get cold. If you stop for a break, if you go down a long descent, it doesn't matter, you never get cold. You can go as hard as you want and climb as much as you want, you can ride like you do in the summer. Tights are strongly recommended along with several layers up top. The degree of layering depends on the temperature and condition outside like with all options but the point is to always be warm or hot and never cold.


So what I see happening is you're going out in option one clothing and getting caught in an option two scenario which is really bad news. Being sweating and cold is not acceptable to me when it's winter outside. It's kind of one or the other.

The Assos baselayer is not the magic bullet. It may be an ultra fine piece of kit but it's just a baselayer. The overall approach is what'll get you where you're going. Well, unless you tolerate cold really well. I don't. Maybe a better wicking baselayer is all you'll need but I've yet to find anything that can keep up.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

MM,
I definitely get what you are saying. No base layer is a magic bullet. The idea was (is your option 1) to stay on the colder side. I am just not sure that the UA does a good job at whisking. I tried to convey that I was never warn, I was cold the whole time, yet my torso sweat just a little the UA left it right on my skin. 

Jay, that fishnet idea is that the wool jersey (base or whatever) will sit on the net and never touch your skin. Yet the net will pull the sweat to that outer layer?

BK,
for the gloves, did you size up the early winter gloves to fit over the Tiburu? Or do the early winter stretch pretty well and still feel good? Also, do the fit true to size? I am a large by their sizing. I am also a large by castelli sizing and I can barely get my hands into their XL.

thanks for all the help guys.

cmn


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

cnardone said:


> Jay, that fishnet idea is that the wool jersey (base or whatever) will sit on the net and never touch your skin. Yet the net will pull the sweat to that outer layer?


That would seem to make sense. I just know it works. Wool is really great with or without that combo though. It can get wet and still maintain some insulation unlike synthetics. And wicks really well so you don't over heat as easy as with synthetics. Something to do with hollow strands and natural waxy coating or something like that. It just works really well in any conditions. If you don't believe me ask a sheep .


----------

